# Incredible musicianship...



## beginner24 (May 25, 2007)

Hi there! Only just discovered this forum. Looks great so pleased to meet you all!

I thought i'd share this with you. I thought it was truly incredible but then again, I am a very poor amateur pianist! Seen what you guys think...

http://www.amazed.tv/video/5681-amazing-10-years-old-pianist-breakcom.html

(if the link doesn't work, go to www.amazed.tv and click on 'videos' - there are other musician videos on there too).

After watching this I was quite depressed. I would give anything to play like that!

Enjoy!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Beginner24, welcome to TC.

After watching this I was quite depressed. I would give anything to play like that!You only need to give what he gave: time and dedication. Don't waste time in being depressed, use it to study.

Manuel.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to TC, Beginner24. 

Ok, I know that I cannot play like that, so it doesn't depress me ... what it does though, is impress me that a young student at age 10 can indeed play so well, and the sky is the limit if he continues to persue his studies and seriously practices. Manuel said it all ... time and dedication ... it's really that simple. 

Always great to see the young generation taking an interest in classical music.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

This is a real wunderkind.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Great play indeed...

Another good one:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Sorry but this has to beat all the others, and only 2 yrs old,


----------

